# τρικεράτωπας ή τρικεράτοπας; τρικεράτωπας



## AoratiMelani (Jan 29, 2010)

_Έκανα αναζήτηση για τον όρο στα φόρουμ και δεν βρήκα αποτέλεσμα, ανοίγω λοιπόν νέο θέμα, αν έχει συζητηθεί αλλού και δεν το βρήκα παρακαλώ παραπέμψτε τε με εκεί._

Συχνά μεταφράζω παιδικά και εφηβικά βιβλία γνώσεων και βιβλία εκλαϊκευμένης επιστήμης, και μια που είμαι βιολόγος, συνήθως τα θέματα είναι φύση, ανθρώπινο σώμα και τα τοιαύτα. Έχω μεταφράσει πάρα πολλά βιβλία για δεινόσαυρους κι έχω μάθει όλα όσα δεν έβαζε ο νους μου για τα ζώα αυτά. 

Πρόσφατα με ρώτησε η διορθώτρια σε κάποιες εκδόσεις που συνεργάζομαι, πώς γράφω το Τρικεράτοπας, και της είπα με όμικρον. Όταν με ρώτησε γιατί, ομολόγησα ότι απλώς ακολουθούσα τη "γραμμή" των διορθωτών κάποιων άλλων εκδόσεων με τις οποίες είχα μακροχρόνια συνεργασία. 

Η πρώτη σκέψη που έκανα ήταν να βρω λέξεις με ίδια ετυμολογία και να δω πως κλίνονται. Σκέφτηκα "αχρωμάτωψ", ρώτησα την κοπελιά πώς γράφεται η γενική, μου είπε με όμικρον (ισχύει όντως αυτό;). Αμέσως μετά όμως σκέφτηκα "κύκλωψ" και ο κύκλωπας είναι σίγουρα με ωμέγα. Μόλις γύρισα σπίτι, άνοιξα το Επίτομο Λεξικό της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής Γλώσσης του Δορμπαράκη και βρήκα τη λέξη "ωψ" αλλά και "οψ", με τις δύο ορθογραφίες, που σημαίνει "μάτι, όψη, πρόσωπο". Στην Πάπυρος Λαρούς Μπριτάνικα πληροφορήθηκα ότι άλλο είναι η λέξη "ωψ" στις σύνθετες λέξεις (όπως κύκλωψ, αχρωμάτωψ, τρικεράτωψ) και άλλο η κατάληξη "-ωψ" των αρχαίων λέξεων (όπως μύωψ), επομένως δεν μπορούμε να βγάλουμε αναλογικά συμπεράσματα από τις λέξεις αυτές (ή μήπως μπορούμε; τι λένε οι φιλόλογοι;).

Να μη τα πολυλογώ, πελάγωσα και θα ήθελα κάποια τεκμηριωμένη άποψη ως προς το κριτήριο της ορθογραφίας της γενικής του "Τρικεράτωψ" και κατ' επέκταση της εκδημοτικισμένης εκδοχής "Τρικεράτοπας".

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2010)

Ο _μύωψ_, του _μύωπα_ έχει αυτό το παραγωγικό τέρμα —_ωψ_, που ανάγεται σε μια ινδοευρωπαϊκή ρίζα που σήμαινε «βλέπω». Στις λέξεις _μύωπας, αμβλύωπας, πρεσβύωπας, Κύκλωπας,_ βλέπουμε να διατηρείται το «ω» στη γενική πτώση, οπότε και στη δημοτική πήραν την κατάληξη —_ωπας_ στην ονομαστική.

Υπάρχει και το —_οψ_, παραγωγικό επίθημα για ζώα: _έποψ, έποπος_ (ο τσαλαπετεινός), _δρύοψ_ (δρυοκολάπτης), _μέροψ_ (μελισσοφάγος), _σκάλοψ_ (τυφλοπόντικας).

Μεταφέρω μέρος από την ετυμολογική σημείωση του Πάπυρου για το _μέροψ_:

ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Η λ. _μέροψ_ «άνθρωπος, βροτός» και «είδος πτηνού, ο μελισσοφάγος» (στον πληθ. _Μέροπες_, πρβλ. _Δόλοπες_) είναι ονομ. τών κατοίκων τής Κω, που θεωρήθηκαν ότι κατάγονται από τον αυτόχθονα ήρωα τής περιοχής ο οποίος ονομαζόταν _Μέροψ_ (πρβλ. _Μερόπη_). Το όνομα αυτό εντάσσεται σε μια σειρά ονομάτων πουλιών και συγχρόνως λαών και ανθρώπων (πρβλ. _δρύοψ_: _Δρύοπες_, _ἀέροψ_: _Ἀέροπες_) που εμφανίζουν επίθημα -_οπ_-, αβέβαιης προέλευσης. Κατά μία άποψη, το επίθημα αυτό είναι προελληνικό, ενώ κατ' άλλη άποψη ανάγεται στη λ. _ὄψ, ὀπός_ «όψη, όραση» ή «φωνή».[...]​
Πράγματι, πάλι στον Πάπυρο:
*οψ (I)*
ὄψ, ὀπός, ἡ (Α)· (ποιητ. τ.) 1. φωνή ατόμου που μιλά, τραγουδά ή κράζει («Κίρκης... ἀειδούσης ὀπὶ καλῇ», Ομ.Οδ.)· 2. τετέρισμα· 3. βέλασμα· 4. ο ήχος τού αυλού· 5. έκφραση, λόγος («ὣς γὰρ ἐγὼν ὄπ' ἄκουσα θεῶν», Ομ.Ιλ.).
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Ο τ. *_ὄψ_, που απαντά μόνο στις πλάγιες πτώσεις _ὀπός, ὀπί, ὄπα_, προέρχεται από ένα αθέματο ρ., το οποίο μαρτυρείται στον αρχ. ινδ. τ. _vakti_ «λέει» και ανάγεται σε ΙΕ ρίζα *_wek_- «λέγω, ομιλώ» (πρβλ. _ἔπος, εἰπεῖν, ἐνοπή_). Η λ. συνδέεται με το αρχ. ινδ. _vāk_ και το λατ. _vōx, vōcis_ «φωνή», που εμφανίζουν μακρό φωνήεν (βλ. και λ. _έπος_)].

*οψ (II)*
ὄψ, ὀπός, ἡ (Α)· όψη, οφθαλμός, όραση.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. < θ. _ὀπ_- τού _ὄπωπα_* (πρβλ. _ὄψις_). Δεν μπορεί να εξακριβωθεί με βεβαιότητα αν ο τ. είναι αρχ. ή αν έχει προέλθει κατ' αποκοπή από τα σύνθ. σε -_οψ _(πρβλ. _αίθ-οψ, οίν-οψ, μήλ-οψ_)].

*ώψ*
ὠπός, ἡ και ὁ, Α· 1. οφθαλμός, μάτι· 2. πρόσωπο, όψη («ἀθανάτοις δὲ θεοῑς εἰς ὦπα ἐΐσκειν παρθενικῆς καλὸν εἶδος», Ησίοδ.).
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Ο τ. μαρτυρείται στην αιτ. _ὦπα_ και σε σύνθεση στους επιρρμ. τ. _εἰσῶπα, ἐνῶπα_. Ανάγεται στην εκτεταμένη μορφή τής ΙΕ ρίζας *_ok_- «βλέπω» (βλ. λ. _όπωπα_)].​
Στο OED γράφει για τον triceratops: [mod.L., f. Gr. _τρικέρατ-ος_ three-horned + _ὤψ_ face.] 

Υπάρχει λοιπόν ένα μπέρδεμα, επειδή η λέξη ξεκίνησε έξω (αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι και ο _σκάλοψ_ ή _σκάλωψ_ μάς είχε μπερδέψει παλιά).

Δηλαδή, έχουμε —_ωψ_ για την όψη και τα ματάκια, —_οψ_ για την όψη (σπάνιο) και τη φωνή των πουλιών, μπήκε ένα —_ops_ στον δεινόσαυρο και έφερε την αναστάτωση. Πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι ή _ο τρικεράτωψ - του τρικεράτωπος_ ή _ο τρικεράτοψ - του τρικεράτοπος_. Ωστόσο, και παλιά η γενική ήταν σε —_οπος_, οπότε θα γράφουμε _τρικεράτοπας_ τώρα και θα έχουμε το κεφάλι ψηλά. Μπορούμε να λέμε ότι το λάθος ήταν εκείνων που έγραφαν _τρικεράτωψ_! Αν όμως πάμε με τον _Κύκλωπα_, τον _κέρκωπα_ (πίθηκος) και τον _μύωπα_, τότε θα πρέπει να διορθώσουμε τις παλιές γενικές και τη σημερινή ονομαστική.


Άντε τώρα να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε με τον... ασπρομάτη. Ζωστέρωψ. Zosterops [mod.L. (Vigors and Horsfield, 1827), f. Gr. ζωστήρ girdle + ὤψ eye.] 

Γιατί όχι Ζωστήρωψ; Γιατί, Πάπυρέ μου, μόνο στην εγκυκλοπαίδεια και όχι και στο λεξικό, μπας και προτείνεις και τη γενική;

(Ναι, κι εγώ πελάγωσα.)


----------



## Dr Moshe (Jan 30, 2010)

Αγαπητή μου,

Η απορία σας είναι εύλογη, εφόσον αναφέρεστε σε όρους μη κληρονομημένους, για τους οποίους πρέπει να αντλήσουμε συμπεράσματα από αρχαίους αντίστοιχους.

Αληθεύει ότι στην αρχαία γλώσσα έχουμε ουσιαστικό _ὄψ / ὤψ _«βλέμμα, όψη - μάτι», το οποίο συνδέεται εξάλλου με τον αναδιπλασιασμένο παρακείμενο _ὄπωπα _και με το ουσ. _ὄψις_. Η λέξη χρησιμοποιήθηκε κυρίως ως ατονημένο επίθημα και είναι αλήθεια ότι αρχικά συναντούμε τον βραχύ τύπο, π.χ. _οἶνοψ, μέροψ _(πβ. τον ομηρικό _οἴνοπα πόντον_), _Αἰθίοψ, -οπος _(γνωστό από τα Μυκηναϊκά).

Εντούτοις, οι τύποι σε _-ωψ _είναι αφθονότεροι, επειδή ενισχύθηκαν από γνωστό μορφοφωνολογικό νόμο των αρχαίων, ο οποίος προέβλεπε έκταση του αρχικού βραχέος φωνήεντος εν συνθέσει. Έτσι, έχουμε τους αρχ. τύπους _μύ-ωψ, κύν-ωψ, εὔ-ωψ _κ.ά. το κυριωνύμιο _Κύκλ-ωψ, -ωπος, _το θηλ. τέρμα -_ῶπις _(π.χ. _γλαυκ-ῶπις_) και, κατ' εξοχήν, το λεξικό επίθημα -_ωπός _(π.χ. _ἀρρεν-ωπός, ἀγρι-ωπός, σκυθρ-ωπός_).

Συνεπώς, η νεόπλαστη λέξη _τρικεράτωψ _είναι λογικότερο να συμμορφωθεί με την πολυπληθέστερη κατηγορία, από την οποία έχουμε κληρονομήσει λέξεις στη Νέα Ελληνική, και να γραφτεί με *-ω- (τρικεράτωπας), *καθώς ο μεταπλασμός είχε την αφετηρία του στην αιτιατική (π.χ. _Κύκλωπα > Κύκλωπας_).

Σημειώστε, παρακαλώ, ότι δεν υπάρχει λέξη _*αχρωμάτωψ_, διότι το ουσ. _αχρωματοψία _(ελληνογενής ξένος όρος) σχηματίστηκε στη Γαλλική με β΄ συνθετικό το ουσ. _ὄψις _και όχι το επίθημα _-ωψ / -οψ._

Ελπίζω οι πληροφορίες αυτές να απαντούν στο ερώτημά σας.
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 30, 2010)

Ευκαιρία. Θυμάμαι ότι ο Μπαμπ, την "Καλλιόπη" απο το "οψ" Παπύρου Ι. Γιατί όχι από το ΙΙ;


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2010)

Ωραία. Είπα κι εγώ να το ψάξω λίγο περισσότερο και… έπεσα πάνω στον εαυτό μου. Που με αφορμή μια ερώτηση στο ProZ.com, όπου σχολίαζα:
Τρικεράτωπας για τους σωστούς δημοτικιστές, κατά τα "πρεσβύωπα", "κώνωπα". Και στην κλίση "του τρικεράτωπα". Τα εις -όπα, άτοπα. 
έγραψα στο παλιό φόρουμ (τότε με χρηστώνυμο nickel, σήμερα user7, αύριο έχει ο Θεός):

Με αφορμή μια ερώτηση (αλλού), έπεσα πάνω σ' ένα ορθογραφικό αλαλούμ. Ο λόγος για τον ... Το ζώο είναι ο τρικεράτωψ. Τον ονόμασε έτσι, το 1889, ένας παλαιοντολόγος, ο Othniel Charles Marsh. Από το "τρικέρατος" και το "ωψ" = όψη, πρόσωπο (που απαντά στα αρχαία μόνο στην αιτιατική "ώπα"). Three-horned face, δηλαδή.

Η κατάληξη -_ωψ_ (με την ίδια προέλευση) απαντά επίσης στις λέξεις: _Κύκλωπα, μύωπα, πρεσβύωπα_ (αλλά και _υπερμέτρωπα, αμβλύωπα, ημεράλωπα_) όπως και στον _κώνωπα_ (με άγνωστη προέλευση).

Οπότε το τρικέρατο αλλά γλυκούλι τερατάκι κλίνεται: _ο τρικεράτωψ_ (δημοτική: _τρικεράτωπας_), _του / τον τρικεράτωπα_ (γεν. αρχ. _τρικεράτωπος_), οι / τους _τρικεράτωπες_, των _τρικερατώπων_.

Αλλά ιδού πράμα στο διαδίκτυο:
τρικεράτοπος
τρικεράτοπες
τρικεράτοπας
τρικεράτοπα

Ίσως κι άλλα "άτοπα", αλλά βαρέθηκα να τα μαζεύω [...].

(Υπάρχει ωστόσο κι άλλο "οψ, οπός" = όψη, οφθαλμός, όραση, από το οποίο ο Αιθίοψ, Αιθίοπας.)​

Βλέπω τώρα ότι δεν σπανίζουν τα ευρήματα με «ω», οι *τρικεράτωπες*.

Όμως, δεν τελειώνουν έτσι εύκολα τα βάσανά μας. Σε ποια οικογένεια ανήκει ο τρικεράτωψ; Στους _Ceratopsidae_. 
Που βέβαια παντού είναι *Κερατοψίδες*.

Είχαν προβλήματα οι πρωτόπλαστοι, αλλά και τα νεόπλαστα δεν πάνε πίσω!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 31, 2010)

nickel και moshe, ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Το συμπέρασμα λοιπόν είναι, ο Τρικεράτωψ, του Τρικεράτωπος, δημοτική ο Τικεράτωπας.

Και φυσικά δεν τελειώνουν εύκολα τα βάσανά μας, νίκελ. το σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ: 

Εκτός από την οικογένεια Ceratopsidae υπάρχουν επίσης 
η υπεροικογένεια Ceratopsoidea
και η υποτάξη Ceratopsia.

Και άντε την υπεροικογένεια σχεδόν ποτέ δεν θα μας ζητηθεί να την αποδόσουμε στα ελληνικά (μήπως όμως αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να είμαστε προετοιμασμένοι? ) αλλά την υποτάξη την συναντώ συχνά σε παιδικά βιβλία (μα τόση επιστημοσύνη πια!), και μέχρι σήμερα την απέδιδα Κερατόψια (και την οικογένεια Κερατοψίδες βέβαια).


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2010)

Θα μπορούσες επίσης να πεις ότι το συμπέρασμα είναι αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2012)

*How to eat a Triceratops in four easy steps* (if you're a T-Rex, that is)...


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *How to eat a Triceratops in four easy steps* (if you're a T-Rex, that is)...


Το οποίο βέβαια, στα ελληνικά, γίνεται: 
*«Πώς να αποκεφαλίσετε έναν τρικεράτωπα σε δύο απλά βήματα»*
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231219502

Αυτή η τρόικα, ακόμα και τα βήματα μάς κόβει!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2012)

Μπα, ο τιτλατζής έλειπε από την τάξη τη μέρα που έκαναν τους μεγάλος αριθμούς. Στο κείμενο, τέσσερα βήματα έχει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 27, 2012)

Ο τιτλατζής δεν κάνει λάθος. Ο αποκεφαλισμός, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο, είναι τα δύο από τα τέσσερα βήματα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2012)

Ήμουν βέβαιος ότι κάποιος θα το έλεγε αυτό. Και σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι θα το έλεγες εσύ...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 17, 2013)

Εν τω μεταξύ, το ζώο αυτό ανήκει στην υπόταξη _ceratopsia _όπου υπάρχει και η οικογένεια _ceratopsidae _μεταξύ άλλων.
Πώς τα εξελληνίζουμε αυτά; ωμέγα ή όμικρον;


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2013)

Εκτός από τους τύπους _Ceratopsia_ και _Ceratopsidae_, υπάρχουν επίσης οι τύποι _Ceratopia_ και _Ceratopidae_, οι οποίοι είναι σύμφωνοι με τον ελληνικό σχηματισμό παραγώγων. Αυτούς τους τύπους θα ακολουθούσα για να έχω στα ελληνικά _Κερατώπια_ και _Κερατώπιδες_. 

Σε μια αρχαία αστρολογία γράφει για το φεγγάρι των πρώτων ημερών: «Μήνης κερατώπιδος», δηλ. της μήνης που μοιάζει με κέρατο.

Βλέπω ωστόσο ότι τα έχουν ήδη κάνει _Κερατόψια_ και _Κερατόψιδες_ [γκουγκλιές]. Αυτά είναι... μεταγραμματισμοί.


----------

